# [HowTo] ATI Tray Tools



## y33H@ (8. September 2007)

Inhalt

*1) Einleitung
2) Installation 
3) Einstellungen
4) Schlusswort​*


1) Einleitung
Um die erweiterten Optionen wie Kantenglättung oder anisotrope Filterung im ATI Treiber nutzen zu können, kann man das so genannten Catalyst Control Center (CCC) installieren, hier für ist das Microsoft .NET Framework v.2.0 oder höher erforderlich. Das CCC ist aber weder sonderlich schnell noch komfortabel, so muss vor jedem Spiel der AA und AF Grad neu und manuell angepasst werden.
Die schlanke und flotte Alternative nennt sich ATI Tray Tools (ATTs). Dieses Freeware Tool bietet neben Profilen, in denen man für jedes Spiel den zu ladenden AA/AF Grad speichern kann, auch Features wie Overclocking, eine Lüftersteuerung, ein OSD (On Screen Display) um sich zB die fps oder die Temperatur der GPU während des Spielens anzeigen zu lassen, auch geheime Grafik Tweaks und noch vieles mehr.​2) Installation (X1900XT/512 bzw. R580)Die hier genutzte Version 1.3.6.1040 bringt installiert knappe 3Mb auf die Waage - klein aber oho.
Bei der Installation kann man auswählen wohin das Tool installiert werden soll, ob man einen Eintrag
ins Startmenü möchte bzw. wohin (oder auch nicht) und welche Sprache zum Einsatz kommen soll,
hier bietet sich natürlich "German" an, die restlichen gebotenen Optionen kann man lassen wie sie sind, 
"Smart Shader files" und "Default 3D Profiles" werden aber nur die wenigsten benötigen. Benötig wird aber
der Haken bei "Autostart with Windows", so wird das Tool immer beim Booten mitgeladen und alle
Einstellungen sind direkt aktiv. Interessant ist auch die Möglichkeit Overclocking zu sperren, 
so kommt man später zumindest mit den ATTs nicht in Versuchung die GPU auszuquetschen.​3) Einstellungen (X1900XT/512 bzw. R580)Vor dem eigentlichen Start werden X1k Nutzer gefragt, ob man den "ATI Hotkey Poller" aktiviert lassen möchte,
dieser ist für die 2D/3D Taktumschaltung gedacht und sollte aktiv bleiben.
Nach dem Start des Alleskönners genügt ein Rechtsklick auf das Symbol neben der Uhr in der Taskleiste,
dann erscheinen satte 14 Menüpunkte:
 Spielprofile
 3D Einstellungen
 OpenGL
 Hardware
 Feineinstellungen
 Tastaturkürzel
 Plugins
 Display
 Wiederholfrequenz sperren
 Drehung
 Video & Farben
 Werkzeuge & Einstellungen
 Über...
 Beenden
Nachfolgend nun die Erläuterungen von unten nach oben:​
* Beenden*
Logisch, hiermit darf sich unser Helfer verabschieden.​
*Über...*
Wo wir gerade bei Helfer sind, hier kann man die aktuelle Versionsnummer ablesen
und sieht, welche Pages helfen das Tool zu verbreiten. Von Entwickler Ray Adams
steht hier aber komischerweise nichts.​
*Werkzeuge & Einstellungen*

 *Video Bios auslesen*
    auslesen und speichern der jeweiligen BIOS', nützlich wenn zB eben dieses geflasht werden soll.
 *Position der Arbeitsplatzsymbole speichern*
    speichern (und wieder löschen) der Symbolpositionen für jede Auflösung, wechselt man auf eine andere 
    und  wieder zurück muss man somit nicht manuell sortieren, ein Klick reicht.
 *BildinBild Anzeige**BildinBild*
    hier kann man das OSD aktivieren und die fps Anzeige konfigurieren (wo bzw. an/aus), empfehlenswert ist bei "FPS Meter" die "Farbe bei unter 25 FPS nicht zu ändern" zu deaktivieren, 
sinken InGame die fps unter 25 schaltet die Anzeige von gelb auf rot. 
    Bei "Auslesen" sollte man "Dauernd" wählen, bei "Darstellung" "Standard (Schnellste Schrift)".​*Flash OSD*
    Im zweiten Reiter wählt man bei "FlashOSD BildinBild Einblendung" am besten "Ständig", darunter hat man eine große Auswahl, zB die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte, 
den VRAM Verbrauch (realer VRAM minus "Freier Bildspeicher") oder die Lüfterdrehzahl.
    Bei "FlashOSD Plugin" ermöglicht "OSD Example" das Anzeigen der Uhrzeit InGame - sehr praktisch; alternativ kann man u.a.     auch Speedfan oder den MotherBoardMonitor einbinden 
und hat so auch CPU oder HDD Temperaturen immer im Blick.​
 *Grundeinstellungen**Allgemeines*
    Sollen die ATTs mit Windows starten, welche Sprache wird bevorzugt oder will man gar Fahrenheit? 
Dann ist dieser Reiter der Richtige.​*Erweitert*
    "Shared Memory aktivieren" ist nur für TurboCache oder HyperMemory Karten interessant,     die prozentualen Grenzwerte für das Übertakten sind für alle wichtig. Bei "Bildschirmauflösung ändern" fährt man am besten, wenn man alle fünf Haken setzt. 
Zudem kann man hier den "ATI Hotkey Poller" wieder einschalten, falls man dies versehentlich beim ersten Start verpennt hat.

*Bildschirmfotos*
    "Zeitstempel" verpasst dem Bild in *.bmp. *.png oder *.jpg Format ein Datumsbrandmal, "BildinBild Anzeige nicht einschließen"    knipst nur das eigentliche Bild, wer mit seinen fps angeben will, setzt einen Haken. Auch der Speicherort kann gewählt werden.​

*Video & Farben*

 *Farbkorrektur*
    Helligkeit, Kontrast und Gamma können editiert und an ein Profil gebunden werden.
 *Video-Overlay*
    Hierzu kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich kenne den Nutzen nicht.
 *Farbkorrektur für Tastaturkürzel über*
    Switcht zwischen zwei Display bzw. deren Farbkorrektur Einstellungen.

*Drehung*
Auf den Kopf stellen oder den Hals um 90° verrenken - das gibt's hier.​
*Wiederholfrequenz sperren*

 *Aktiviert*
    setzt angepasste Einstellungen zur Aktivierung voraus.
 *Anpassen*
    Für jede Auflösung wird ein bestimmter Hz Wert definiert, Schluss mit 60Hz Bug und ähnlichen Ärgernissen.
    Einfach ganz unten Auflösung und Hz Wert wählen und den dunklen Nach-oben-Pfeil anklicken.

*Display*

 *Einstellungen*
    Optionen zum klonen, ausschalten und TV Einstellungen.
 *Erweiterter Arbeitsplatz*
    ermöglicht animierte Hintergrundbilder u.ä..
 *Display Treiber zurücksetzten*
    Reloadet diese.
 *Monitor ausschalten*
    schaltet den Monitor aus.
 *Eigenschaften von Anzeige*
    bewirkt das Gleiche wie ein Rechtsklick auf dem leeren Desktop und "Eigenschaften".
 *Standard Einzeldisplay*
    Finger weg, bei mir ging der Bildschirm aus aber nicht wieder an, die Musik lief immerhin weiter.

*Plugins*

 *PCI Device*
    listet alle selbigen geordnet nach dem jeweiligen Bus.
 *Plugins zur Laufzeit*
    bringt zB die HDD Temperatur oder eine CPU Auslastung neben das Tray Symbol.

*Tastaturkürzel*

 *Tastaturkürzel aktivieren*
    setzt angepasste Einstellungen zur Aktivierung voraus.
 *Anpassen* 
    Mit "B" lassen sich von Haus aus Screenshots erstellen, InGame wie auf dem Desktop.
    Der Speicherort kann unter "Werkzeuge & Einstellungen" -> "Grundeinstellungen" -> "Bildschirmfotos" 
verändert werden.

*Feineinstellungen*

 *Standard Feineinstellungen**Direct3D*
    Neben der Option seine lahme SM3 Karte für mehr Power künstlich auf SM2 Niveau zu beschneiden,
    sollte "Geometrie Instancing" ebenso wie "Pixel-Shader Code optimieren" aktiv sein.
    "MIP-Map Filter erzwingen" sorgt für etwas mehr Performance, die Texturen flimmern dann aber extrem.​*System*
    "VPU Recover" schützt die Grafikkarte vor Überhitzung und resetet die Karte bei Errors - an lassen.
    Auch "WMV Beschleunigung" ist ein sinnvolles Feature, zB für HD Videos.​
 *Fortgeschrittene Feineinstellungen*
    Das einzig Spannende sind die "New AA and AF Methods"
    "EATM" glättet dank Multi-Sampling nahezu kostenlos transparente Texturen, dazu müssen 
die untersten vier "ATM..."    bis auf "ATMAlphaSharpemode" aber an sein, letzteres sorgt gerne für 
leichte Bildfehler. "ASBT" glättet bei der Nutzung des sehr Performance fressenden adaptiven 
(Super-Sampling) AAs auch so genannte AlphaBleeding Effekte, man erkennt aber kaum einen optischen Unterschied, zudem sinkt die Leistung nochmals um rund 10%.

*Hardware*

 *Übertaktungseinstellungen* (nur für erfahrene User!)*Übertaktung* (Achtung! Erhöhung der Taktraten kann die Karte killen!)
    Zeigt die im BIOS hinterlegten 2D/3D Taktraten an, letztere kann man hochregeln und mit dem "Artefaktscanner" prüfen, dieser zeigt zusätzlich die aktuelle GPU und Ambient Temperatur.
    Zum prüfen und OCen sollte man aber besser das ATI Tool nehmen.

*Lüfter* (Achtung! Steht der Lüfter auf 0% dreht er nicht und die GPU überhitzt bis hin zum Defekt!)
    Sehr praktisch ist die automatische Steuerung der Lüfterdrehzahl in Abhängigkeit der GPU Temperatur, so dreht der Lüfter immer nur so schnell wie es sein muss,
100° und 100% sollten an letzter Stelle stehen.

*Spannung* (Achtung! Erhöhung der Spannung kann die Karte killen!)
    GPU und VRAM Spannung kann zugunsten eines extrem hohen Taktes erhöht werden, die Hitzeentwicklung     steigt hierdurch aber sehr! Alternativ senkt man bei default Takt die Spannung um die Karte kühler zu halten, so dreht der Lüfter langsamer und bleibt leiser.​
 *Automatische Übertaktung*
    Ermöglicht es, 2D/3D Werte Profilabhängig samt Sound zu laden, zudem lassen sich Ausnahmen definieren.
 *ATI Overdrive 3*
    Übertaktet bei einigen Radeons die GPU abhängig von der Temperatur, meist aber nur marginal.
 *CrossFire*
    (De)aktiviert CF im laufenden Windowsbetrieb.
 *Allgemeine Einstellungen*
    Hierzu kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich kenne den Nutzen nicht.
 *Systeminformationen*
    Listet alle relevanten Informationen zur verwendeten GPU, interessant sind die maximal spezifizierten
    Temperaturen im 2D/3D Betrieb und die offiziellen verwendeten default Spannungen in 2D/3D.
 *Sensoren der Hauptplatine*
    Liest die Sensoren des MoBos aus, Everest macht das aber viel besser, hier fehlt nämlich die
    Beschreibung des jeweiligen Sensors - "Temp1" sagt nun mal nicht viel aus.
 *Systemtray Hardwareüberwachung*
    Zeigt GPU und Ambient Temperatur in der Taskleiste an und protokolliert diese auf Wunsch in einer
    Protokolldatei - auch während dem spielen.
 *Überwachungsgraphen*
    Sehr praktisch, nahezu alle Systemrelevanten Werte können grafisch aufgezeichnet werden,
    auch Exoten wie VRAM Auslastung. Da auch die fps aufgezeichnet werden können,
    eine gute Alternaive zu Fraps.

*OpenGL*
Siehe bei Spieleprofile.​
*3D Einstellungen*
Siehe bei Spieleprofile.

Bei diesen beiden stellt man alle Game relevanten Dinge wie AA, AF und VSync ein.
Viel sinnvoller sind aber Profile, daher gehe ich dort ins Detail, die Optionen sind identisch.​
*Spieleprofile*
-> Profile verwalten​
 *Allgemein*
    Zuerst wählt man die jeweilige "Startdatei", also zB die Anno1701.exe, dann gibt man dem ganzen einen "Profilname". Unter "Parameter" kann man noch zB "-console" (CSS) oder "-devmode" (Far Cry) hinzufügen, 
dann geht's ans Eingemachte:
    Je nach Spiel wählt man nun Direct3D oder OpenGL, letzteres nutzen nur sehr wenige Spiele wie Doom3 oder die Quake Serie. "Benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen" auswählen und auf "Ändern" klicken öffnet ein neues Fester mit zwei Reitern:*Allgemein*
        Ob (adaptives) AA oder winkelunabhängiges AF ("Qualität (trilinearer Filter)" und "AF höchster Qualität"),        hier wird alles geboten. VSync sollte man "immer aus" lassen, die "Textureinstellungen" und "MIP Map Detailstufe" auf "Hohe Qualität" - sonst hat man eine klar schlechtere Optik bei minimal mehr Leistung.    

*Erweitert*
        Bei den "Feineinstellungen" bleiben "DXT-Texturformat", "Geometrie Instanzierung" an, "Bump Mapping" wird        natürlich erlaubt, die beiden Filteroptimierungen bleiben aus - die Bildqualität (BQ) freut's. Der "Catalyst A.I." kennt Aus, low und high. Ist er aus, fehlen einige Shaderoptimierungen und Tweaks, man spielt aber mit maximaler BQ, auf low/high sind die Optimierungen aktiv, so kann zB CrossFire genutzt werden oder HDR samt AA    in TES4 Oblivion, zusätzlich steigt die Leistung um bis zu 10%, die BQ sinkt zT aber sichtlich. Spieler mit einer dicken Grafikkarte sollten A.I. also lieber abschalten. SmartShader sind Spielereien wie ein invertierte Farben.​Mit "Allgemein" und "Erweitert" definiert man sich also für jedes Spiel die optimalen Settings.

Zurück in "Profile verwalten" -> "Allgemein" speichert man dann das Profil und legt sich eine Desktopverknüpfung an. Startet man das Spiel nun über diese Verknüpfung werden die dazugehörigen Werte geladen, kein nerviges immer neues ändern für jedes Spiel wie im CCC, außerdem kann man tiefer gehende Optionen verwenden.
 *Hardware*
    Bindet eine eventuelle Übertaktung nur für das Spielen ein.
 *Erweitert**Erweitert*
    Mithilfe von "ATT nach Beenden verlassen" werden die ATTs nur in Kombination mit einem Spieleprofil geladen,
    wer das Tool nicht anderweitig nutzt, setzt hier einen Haken.

*BildinBild Einstellungen*
    Ändern der Farbe der fps Anzeige und exaktes Positionieren dieser auf den Pixel genau.​
 *D3D Feineinstellungen*
    Ermöglicht die globale Aktivierung/Erzwingung von Tripple-Buffering, dieses hebt die fps bei VSync deutlich an.
4) SchlusswortIch hoffe, ich konnte euch die genialen ATTs näher bringen, wer Fragen, Kritik oder auch Lob an mich richten möchte,
der möge es tun. Auf Bilder habe ich bewusst verzichtet, die Arbeit war so schon groß genug, und ich denke,
es ist alles ausführlich genug erklärt um sämtliche Möglichkeiten in den ATTs dank dieses HowTos zu entdecken.
Also, ATTs installieren, HowTo schnappen und Spaß haben!​


----------



## y33H@ (8. September 2007)

5) Auswirkungen von AA, AF usw.


Bei dem Erstellen eines Spieleprofiles werden sich einige sicher von den vielfältigen Optionen erschlagen fühlen. Nachfolgend werden nun die Funktion der jeweiligen Einstellungen erläutert und der Optik- und Performanceverlust bzw. Gewinn aufgezeigt. Als Benchmark kam Half Life² - Cinematic Mod (v4.0) zum Einsatz, alle Details waren maximiert bei einer Auflösung von 1280*1024.


Folgende Optionen werden unter "Allgemein" geboten:



 Anti-Aliasing (Multi-Sampling) - *Anwendergesteuert (d.h. aus oder im Spiel einstellen)/2x/4x/6x* - _glättet Polygonkanten an zB Treppen oder Häuser_
 Adaptives Anti-Aliasing (setzt aktiviertes AA voraus, entweder via ATTs oder im Spiel) - *Qualität/Leistung (nur 50% der Abtastpunkte von Qualität)* - _glättet zusätzlich auch ( Alpha-Test) Texturen, zB Zäune oder Gras_
 Anisotrope Filterung - *Anwendergesteuert (d.h. aus oder im Spiel einstellen)/2x/4x/8x/16x* - _sorgt für schärfere Texturen (in der Ferne)_
 AF höchster Qualität (setzt aktiviertes AF voraus, entweder via ATTs oder im Spiel) - *an/aus* - _winkelunabhängige Filterung, so werden zB auch schräge Hügel gefiltert_
 Textureinstellung/MIP-Map Detailstufe - *Hohe Leistung/Leistung/Qualität/Hohe Qualität* - _Texturen und deren LOD Stufen werden verschoben bzw. verschlechtern/verbessern sich_

Die Reiter "Erweitert" und "Weitere Einstellungen" eröffnen weitere Möglichkeiten:


 DXT-Texturformat erlaubt - *an/aus* - _muss aktiv bleiben, da sonst Spiele zT nicht starten (u.a. CoD2)_
 Bump Mapping erlaubt - *an/aus* - _ohne Bump Mapping verschwinden viele plastische Texturen, unbedingt anlassen_
 Anisotrope Filterung optimieren - *an/aus* - _minimal schärfere Texturen bei Deaktivierung_
 Trilineare Filterung optimieren - *an/aus* - _minimal schärfere Texturen bei Deaktivierung_
 Geometrie Instanzierung - *an/aus* - _ermöglicht es der GPU gleiche Daten nur einmal zu berechen und dann zeitversetzt bzw. ortsversetzt wiederzuverwenden, zB die Rüstungen der Orks in HdR_
 Catalyst A.I. - *aus/Standard/Erweitert* - _spielespezifische Optimierungen und Bugfixes senken die Bildqualität leicht, steigern aber die Performance in einigen Spielen_


*Optischer Vergleich*

Wie sich im Test mit HL² - Cinematic Mod herausstellte, ändern "Textureinstellung", MIP-Map Detailstufe", "Anisotrope/Trilineare Filterung optimieren", und "Geometrie Instanzierung" die Performance nur im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit (die Optik ist jedoch teils deutlich schlechter), daher beschränken sich die Screenshots und Benchmarks auf die restlichen Optionen. Kommen wir zur Optik, die folgende Liste reiht die Screenshots und deren Settings von niedrigster nach höchster Bildqualität auf:


*Anisotrope Filterung:*



 *es gilt:* Textureinstellung/MIP-Map Detailstufe @ Hohe Qualität, Anisotrope/Trilineare Filterung optimieren @ aus, Catalyst A.I. @ aus, AF höchster Qualität @ an, Bump Mapping erlaubt @ an; nur AA/AF ändern sich
 AF 0x
 AF 2x
 AF 4x
 AF 8x
 AF 16x

An der Bahnschiene kann man den Effekt von AF sehr schön beobachten, je höher der Grad, desto schärfer und weiter wird die Schiene, aber auch die Wand dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Kantenglättung und Kombination beider Modi:*



 AA @ 2x, AF @ 0x
 AA @ 4x, AF @ 0x
 AA @ 6x, AF @ 0x
 AA @ 2x, AF @ 4x
 AA @ 2x (adaptiv @ Leistung), AF @ 4x
 AA @ 4x, AF @ 8x
 AA @ 4x (adaptiv @ Leistung), AF @ 8x
 AA @ 4x (adaptiv @ Qualität), AF @ 8x
 AA @ 6x, AF @ 16x  
 AA @ 6x (adaptiv @ Qualität), AF @ 16x  

Kantenglättung lässt die "Treppenstufen" der Kräne und unten am Zaun verschwinden, noch besser ist adaptives AA,
auch das Zaungitter, die Äste der Bäume und die Geländer der Kräne werden sauber geglättet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Performance*

*Skalierung von Catalyst A.I. und AF höchster Qualität*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Skalierung von AA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Skalierung von AF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gesamtskalierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer eine hohe Bildqualität will, muss Frames opfern. Die Stufe 16xAF benötigt 30% Leistung, 6x adaptives Qualitäts AA schluckt 43%, kombiniert sinkt die Framerate um etwas mehr als 2/3. Half Life² - Cinematic Mod befindet sich damit an der untersten Grenze zur Spielbarkeit, anspruchvollere Spiele wie Call of Duty 2 laufen mit solchen Qualitätseinstellungen nicht mehr flüssig. In diesem Fall sollte man sich auf das optisch kaum schlechtere Setting 4x adaptives Leistungs AA mit 8xAF beschränken, hier ist ein Rückgang der fps um "nur" 50% zu verzeichnen. Den besten Kompromiss aus Optik und Performance bietet 2x adaptives Leistungs AA mit 4xAF, der Leistungsverlust hält sich mit 39% in Grenzen. Der Verzicht auf adaptives AA lässt die Framerate je nach AA Grad um bis zu 22% nach oben gehen - je nach Spiel sollte man also darauf verzichten, Oblivion oder Titan Quest laufen dann deutlich flotter, FEAR oder Prey bleiben recht unbeeindruckt. Es bringt aber einen großen optischen Vorteil, das komplette Bild flimmert kaum noch - ideal für schnelle Multplayer Shooter wie UT2004. Auf Screenshots lässt sich der Nutzen von adaptivem AA nur schlecht darstellen, in der Bewegung erkennt man den wirklichen Wert dieses Features. AF höchster Qualität realisiert ein natürlicheres Gesamtbild mit nur sehr geringen Einbußen, Catalyst A.I dagegen bringt bis zu 11% - teils starkes Texturflimmern lässt die 11% aber schnell in einem anderen Licht erscheinen. Nahezu sinnlos sind "MIP-Map Detailstufe" und "Anisotrope/Trilineare Filterung optimieren", ersteres erzeugt katastrophal miese Texturen, bei den anderen beiden finden sich auch mit der Lupe in der Praxis keine Verbesserungen. 

Zum Schluss noch ein Direktvergleich - mieseste Optik vs Pracht ohne Ende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder zu AF höchster Qualität und Catalyst A.I. werden nachgereicht.​


----------



## Daniel_M (8. September 2007)

Sehr interessanter, ausführlicher Bericht - danke.


----------



## y33H@ (8. September 2007)

M für Möllendorf? 

Danke dir fürs Lob, ich denke, das HowTo ist ganz gut^^

cYa


----------



## Der Eberhart (8. September 2007)

Ganz dickes RESPEKT!!! Nutze die Tray Tools nun schon einige Zeit, aber jetzt fang ich an sie zu lieben! Danke! Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Großartiger Artikel... Der kommt auf die PCGH-Main


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Vorschlag: Du könntest den Guide noch um ein paar Bilder ergänzen, wie wäre das?

Und ein Download-Link/LInk zur offiziellen HP wäre hilfreich


----------



## Sambaddg (9. September 2007)

Hi,


großartige Idee

vielleicht mache ich so eine Art Vista Faq


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

@ Tilo

Der Herr bzw. Chef hat gesprochen 
Ich werde dem Ganzen noch ein paar Bildchen hinzufügen,
aber ich schlage mich grade mit den nur 10k Zeichen pro Post herum
sowie im Vgl. zu andren Foren abweichenden Tag Settings *nerv*
Link kommt auch hinzu ...

*EDIT*
Das mit den Bildern sprengt die Posts zu stark, ich bräuchte 5 Posts.
Komplett zerstückelt und zudem kann ja jeder das HowTo mit dem Tool
nutzen, ich denke, dass ist auch so gut genug.
Werde mir aber noch Gedanken machen über Bilder, wenn die vernünfig
eingebunden sind, wäres schon n1. Das mit den Tags hab ich auch geblickt ...
Aber nicht mehr heute Nacht *gähn*

cYa


----------



## Falk (9. September 2007)

Die Tags sind hier eigentlich wie in jedem vB - jedenfalls habe ich an den Standard-Tags nichts geändert. 

Die Zeichenbeschränkung habe ich ebenfalls auf 50k erhöht, das sollte eigentlich reichen oder?


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

Merci, habs in der PN erläutert.

Zu den Pics, wenn ich zu jeder Option das passende Bild mit
nem kleinen Direktlink mache, wird imo unübersichtlich, ich probier mal was aus ...

*EDIT*
So, 3 Direktlinks sind drin, imo sieht das scheußlich und unübersichtlich aus,
mit Thumbnails ises aber auch nicht viel besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT2*
Oha, schon oben 
Erst mein Corsair Bericht, nun das *geil*
ATI Tool und Rivatuner folgen^^
Schade, das S1 vs. HR-03 Review ist imo nix für die Mainpage(?) 

cYa


----------



## sYntaX (9. September 2007)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Die Features des Programms sind super besonders die Anzeige des VRAMs und der Temp von der Graka. Gibt es solche Tools eigentlich auch für nvidia Karten?


----------



## SoF (9. September 2007)

hmmm was ist denn an den ati tools so erklärenswert?
wenn du auf die LoD einstellungen genauer eingegangen wärst, welche einstellung bei welchem 3DM Punkte bringt und welche nicht etc. hätte ich ja einen sinn gesehen, aber einfach nur aufschreiben was man sieht, wenn man die ATT installiert hat ^^

@sli ja, nennt sich rivatuner


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Schade, das S1 vs. HR-03 Review ist imo nix für die Mainpage(?)
> 
> cYa



Doch, durchaus...


----------



## sYntaX (9. September 2007)

SoF schrieb:
			
		

> @sli ja, nennt sich rivatuner



Wie kann man sich damit die Grakatemp und VRAM-Nutzung ingame anzeigen lassen? :eek:


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

@ sli

Das ist ein bissl aufwendiger 
Ich erläuters dir ... mom bitte.

*EDIT*
Rivatuner starten, dann den HW Monitor öffnen (das Symbol mit der Lupe, das 2te von rechts):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das PlugIn aktivieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann das OSD aktivieren, dann kommt ein kleines Rivatuner Sysmbol neben dem anzuzeigenden Wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ SoF

Das mim ATI Tool war eher ein Joke, da gibts ja nicht soooo
viele Optionen, zudem muss du bedenken, dass vll nicht jeder so
viel Ahnung hat.
Es ist ja kurz angerissen, welche LOD Settings welche Optik/Performance
mit sich bringen, ich kann das aber natürlich auch noch im Detail erläutern.

*EDIT*
So, die Formatierung passt nun auch 

cYa


----------



## sYntaX (9. September 2007)

Cool. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## SoF (9. September 2007)

y33H@ schrieb:


> @ SoF
> 
> Das mim ATI Tool war eher ein Joke, da gibts ja nicht soooo
> viele Optionen, zudem muss du bedenken, dass vll nicht jeder so
> ...



Das Interesse gibt dir ja recht, dass das Tool einfach nur mal Erwähnung finden musste inklusive mehr oder weniger "Funktionslisting".
Ganz lustiger Zufall: Sitz bei Schwiegervatern, der fragt mich was zum CCC und ich erstmal "Installier mal Omega Treiber und ATT" 
Er: ???
Ich: Guckst du PCGH-E Forum 

Da wurde dann auch mir bewusst, wie unterschiedlich der Wissensstand immer wieder ist


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

Ich füge vll noch im zweiten Post exakte optische und leistungsmäßige
Unterschiede der A.I. Settings, der MIP Map Filter, Geometrie Instanzierun,
adaptives AA, EATM, ASBT usw. ein, dazu natürlich Erläutrungen was was bewirkt.
Aber erst mal benchen und Pics machen, was es bewirkt weiß ich ja 

cYa


----------



## SoF (10. September 2007)

Jo das fänd ich schön  Dann muss man es nicht immer wieder erklären.
Und vllt. entsteht ja eine Diskusion welche Settings wo besser gehen - mit LoD und anisotopischer Optimierung hab ich je nach Bench andere Erfahrungen was die Punktzahl angeht.
Ich will da eigentlich auch noch ein bisschen was zu testen, evtl. kann ich dir da etwas zuarbeiten (wenn auch nur mit ner X800 GTO  )


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

Teste mal die Settings durch, vll gibts Optionen die bei den X8x0 nicht gehen,
so kann man imo nicht die Spannung ändern.

Ich werd mich die Woche ans erklären machen 

cYa


----------



## SoF (10. September 2007)

Richtig Spannung ändern geht nicht, weder bei der X800 GTO noch X700 Pro, also denke ich auch X800 XT, XL, X850 XT etc sind betroffen. Da muss der Bleistift bei Bedarf herhalten


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

Spannung ändern geht nur bei den X1800 und den X19x0XT bzw. XTX.
Bei ner X1900GT gehts imo auch, X1950GT/Pro aber nicht.

cYa


----------



## y33H@ (23. September 2007)

@ SoF

So, die Benches und Vergleiche findest du in den nexten 5min in Post #2


----------



## Brzeczek (25. August 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit Nootbocks GPU mit ATI MM  Treiber, werden die vom Ati Trail Tool auch unterstützt ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Januar 2010)

Hey danke aber das könnte mal wieder überarbeiute werden !


----------



## Loader009 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich push mal den Thread etwas rauf ^^

Ich nutze das Tool sehr gerne, gerade weil man damit EATM aktivieren kann.

Allerdings muss ich ne kleine Warnung "verkünden"!
In Verbindung mit Win7 x64 sollte die "Pixel Shader" Option nicht angerührt werden.

Das führt zur permanenten Änderung, ohne aussicht auf Behebung des "Fehlers".
Seit ich die Option zum testen mal angestellt habe, erkennt WinAmp nurnoch die Pixel Shader 2.0 Version.
Ein ändern auf "Keine Vorgabe" bringt nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis, genauso wie das Löschen einiger Registrywerte, bei denen die Version "erzwungen" wurde.

Ich hoffe, dass niemand denselben Fehler macht.
Greetings


----------

